# what tv show deaths hit you hardest?



## epona (Nov 22, 2014)

i don't often cry at television shows but some of these have literally killed me deep inside like literally killed me (not literally but anyway)
OK HERE ARE MINE

Allison Argent from Teen Wolf (i didn't even like her character but i cried like a little baby) 
Bill Compton from True Blood (don't even want to talk about this one)
Nora Gainesborough from True Blood
Hotch's wife in Criminal Minds (THIS WAS REALLY HARD 2 WATCH)
Chris Miles from Skins
Beverly Katz in Hannibal
Alisha Daniels in Misfits


NB: please be considerate! if the episode has aired *recently* please put it in a spoiler, we don't want to ruin anything for people who haven't had a chance to watch yet!!!


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

Bill from true blood don't even look at me I'm still mad as hell over it

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was also kinda sad when Gus died on breaking bad, I thought he was so cool
Rob and Catelyn Stark (I cried)
Joffery too cause I loved to hate him


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 22, 2014)

Spoiler: for ppl who aren't caught up with Ahs









I HONESTLY WOULD HAVE RATHERED DEL KILL LOBSTER BOY THN THIS PRECIOUS ANGEL OMFG


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Spoiler: for ppl who aren't caught up with Ahs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't seen that episode yet but the ahs Facebook page ruined it for me as soon as it aired lmao but why does that even happen!! loving and hating this season so much.


----------



## Brackets (Nov 22, 2014)

Ianto Jones from Torchwood 
Ned Stark from Game of Thrones


----------



## nard (Nov 22, 2014)

Does anime count?


If so, Mami from Puella Magi Madoka Magica. Like, 



Spoiler: SPOILIOPS



her head was bitten off by a _caterpillar monster._ >.>




If not, Greg's _almost_ death from Over the Garden Wall. He risked himself for his brother and got turned into a tree because of it... Deep.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2014)

I can't think of any TV shows that I've seen where a character's death messed me up, but Aang's near-death scene in ATLA broke my heart, especially the way Katara reacted to it. 

As far as anime goes, PMMM made me pretty upset, but Revolutionary Girl Utena's ending ****ed me up. Granted, it wasn't a death, but I still bawled. Onii-sama e and Rose of Versailles were sad, too.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Nov 22, 2014)

In Under The Dome,when Linda and Angie die.


----------



## Zedd (Nov 22, 2014)

Sweets death in Bones ;-;


----------



## Improv (Nov 22, 2014)

RORY WILLIAMS AND AMY POND IN DOCTOR WHO


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Nov 22, 2014)

The last episode of Over the Garden Wall, even though it doesn't really count because no one died.  It just has too many feels. ; - ;


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2014)

Chris Miles' death was upsetting for me also, and to a lesser extent Freddie Mclair's in the second gen was too.

Violet Harmon from AHS, too, but I guess it was more her finding out that she was dead that made me sad.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2014)

Wait, I just thought of some:

George O'Malley's death and Izzie Stevens's near-death experience in season 5 of Grey's Anatomy. I was like 12 when it aired, and I cried really hard because I loved both of them lol. (It's kind of funny cuz I've been rewatching it and don't care much for either of them now)


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> George O'Malley's death


THIS TOO


----------



## Capella (Nov 22, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Spoiler: for ppl who aren't caught up with Ahs
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: spoiler



I CRIED SO HARD OMFG


----------



## Beardo (Nov 22, 2014)

Improv said:


> RORY WILLIAMS AND AMY POND IN DOCTOR WHO




DUDE I WAS SOBBING AT LIKE 10PM AND IT WAS SO HARD AND REGENERATIONS ALWAYS HIT ME PRETTY HARD TOO LIKE 11 INTO 12 AND 



Spoiler: Season 8 Finale Spoilers



DANNY'S DEATH. I HONESTLY WAS CRYING MORE AT THE FACT AT HOW HARD CLARA TOOK IT LIKE I WAS SOBBING WHILE WATCHING THE VERY LAST EPISODE FOR ABOUT THE ENTIRE TIME


----------



## Byngo (Nov 22, 2014)

epona said:


> i don't often cry at television shows but some of these have literally killed me deep inside like literally killed me (not literally but anyway)
> OK HERE ARE MINE
> 
> Allison Argent from Teen Wolf (i didn't even like her character but i cried like a little baby)
> ...



Yes!!!! omg I hated what happened to her. I liked her :<


----------



## Tessie (Nov 22, 2014)

this thread is full of spoilers


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 22, 2014)

Ash during the first pokemon movie. xD


----------



## MockingjaySong (Nov 22, 2014)

No one else with Hershel in The Walking Dead?! Cried a little bit  So scared for the episode that made Norman 'cry himself out' for an hour!! D:


----------



## epona (Nov 22, 2014)

Tessie said:


> this thread is full of spoilers



the title of the thread obviously implies that there's going to be spoilers inside
i asked people not to ruin episodes that have aired recently so as not to spoil things for people who haven't caught up yet, but apart from that all the shows (the ones i recognise, at least) that have been mentioned have aired reasonably long enough ago for one to assume that anybody who wished to catch up would have done so by now

if you're the kind of person who is always looking for new shows to watch and often starts watching tv shows that are well into their third or fourth seasons etc. from the beginning on netflix or whatever, i'd presume you'd have the basic sense not to go into a thread that very clearly has spoilers from a variety of tv shows inside

tldr; the spoilers in this thread are pretty harmless, look at your own risk lol


----------



## Rococo (Nov 22, 2014)

Though he technically doesn't die, just "regenerated", the death of the tenth doctor on Doctor Who really killed me. 




Look at that. Look at the raw emotion on his face, the redness of his eyes, and - though you can't hear it, obviously - the quiver in his voice. Even just googling this raw image made me tear a little. Obviously the "character" doesn't want to die, but maybe, in some ways, the tears are from the actor not wanting to leave the show? I don't know, it just gets me every time.


----------



## penguins (Nov 22, 2014)

debra and evelyn vogel in dexter 
breh


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 22, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> Spoiler: for ppl who aren't caught up with Ahs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I died inside when I saw this. I really thought she had died the episode before too :'(

I've been finishing up Supernatural (Season 7 whoo!) and I know this happend a while ago but...

Bobby  It got me all depressed when he died _then_ they had to really nail the coffin shut when they killed his ghost. I felt like Sam and Dean's father figure had died..



Spoiler: Oh! And speaking of Bobs..



TWD's Bob got his leg eaten by the Termites... I really wanted them to be infected, but I'm glad that they were finally gotten rid of. RIP Bob and Hershal you both have your legs back
u.u


----------



## Janson (Nov 22, 2014)

Oberyn Martell in Game of Thrones. GoT annoys me, the best acted, most well written, interesting characters get killed while the poorly acted, poorly written Mary Sues continue without a scratch. But the show and books are starting to drop in quality, the former at a much faster rate.

Lane Pryce's suicide in Mad Men. My favourite character from my favourite television show. I'm emotionally scarred, to be honest.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Nov 22, 2014)

Sweets...


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

Wizardmon's death.

It's been a long time since I've teared up in a death like this.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Game of Thrones spoilers, beware



I absolutely hated the red wedding. Robb and Cat and his wife dying was so awful. I was expecting it, because I read the books, but they made it so.. gory in the show. It was overkill. I refuse to re-watch that episode.


----------



## epona (Nov 22, 2014)

Gabby said:


> Spoiler: Game of Thrones spoilers, beware
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely hated the red wedding. Robb and Cat and his wife dying was so awful. I was expecting it, because I read the books, but they made it so.. gory in the show. It was overkill. I refuse to re-watch that episode.





Spoiler



i might be wrong, it's been a while since i read the books, but does jeyne westerling (robb's wife) die at the red wedding in the show? i don't watch the show and i know they always make little differences like that so i'm genuinely just curious, i'm pretty sure she survives the wedding in the books (is she even there in the first place idk)


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Nov 22, 2014)

First of all, spoilers.

Walter White in Breaking Bad.  I just...I wasn't expecting it to end that way.  That whole show had me hanging.  That being said, I don't watch many live action shows....they just don't do it for me.  Most of the time I can guess every plot line.  It's a lot like watching the old 60's version of Scooby Doo.  I just know what's going to happen, and can count the cliches they're going off of.  To be honest, I like the newer cartoons on cartoon network more then any live action show.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rococo said:


> Though he technically doesn't die, just "regenerated", the death of the tenth doctor on Doctor Who really killed me.
> 
> View attachment 75394
> 
> Look at that. Look at the raw emotion on his face, the redness of his eyes, and - though you can't hear it, obviously - the quiver in his voice. Even just googling this raw image made me tear a little. Obviously the "character" doesn't want to die, but maybe, in some ways, the tears are from the actor not wanting to leave the show? I don't know, it just gets me every time.


You posted the picture.  The one that I'm always sad to see.  None of us wanted to see him go.  And I was not a fan of Matt Smith.  Ug.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2014)

epona said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> i might be wrong, it's been a while since i read the books, but does jeyne westerling (robb's wife) die at the red wedding in the show? i don't watch the show and i know they always make little differences like that so i'm genuinely just curious, i'm pretty sure she survives the wedding in the books (is she even there in the first place idk)





Spoiler



In the books, she doesn't attend the wedding and she lives. She does attend in the show, and she dies. It's really graphic and awful. They've made way more than little differences though, the show is starting to really stray from the books. It's a shame.


----------



## rariorana (Nov 22, 2014)

EVERY DEATH IN YUGIOH ZEXAL
OW MY HEART


----------



## Flop (Nov 22, 2014)

Walter White *clutches broken heart*

And if Daryl from Walking Dead dies, I'll vomit tears.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 22, 2014)

Dr Greene dying in E.R was horrible.
Also Colonel Henry Blake in M.A.S.H

Concerning Game o Thrones:


Spoiler



The redhead love to be from Jon Snow dying hurt me quite badly. I liked her a lot.


----------



## Disband (Nov 22, 2014)

Fierce said:


> And if Daryl from Walking Dead dies, I'll vomit tears.


....


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

walter white. :/


----------



## Cazqui (Nov 22, 2014)

Oberyn- GOT.


----------



## Slayer_Buffy (Nov 22, 2014)

The Six Feet Under Finale....


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2014)

the 10th doctor's regeneration. with him died my beloved doctor who. hasn't been the same since moffat took over.


----------



## Coach (Nov 23, 2014)

None, really. I used to watch Revolution a lot, and the death of the brother was a little sad I guess.


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 23, 2014)

I was really gutted when Tector was killed off in Falling Skies recently, it totally took me by surprise. And they showed a close up of his smoking skeleton which did not help  There wasn't even room for a "Hey, but maybe he got away in time??" thought. Nope, his charred corpse was right there, it was horrible. Tec was one of my favs, I'll miss his comic relief, and Ryan Robbins is super geeky cute <3


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 23, 2014)

Any major character death on walking dead.  I almost died when dale died.  That was traumatic.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 23, 2014)

M O L K O said:


> Spoiler: for ppl who aren't caught up with Ahs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I liked her, but I didn't care for her. Her actor couldn't act for **** lol.

Mine:

Lady Chiyo - Naruto (I was bawling)
Sister Mary Jude - AHS
Catelyn Stark - GOT
Andrea - The walking dead (Love and miss her so much...)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> Any major character death on walking dead.  I almost died when dale died.  That was traumatic.



ANDREA THOUGH

ps i love kidd too


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 23, 2014)

Rococo said:


> Though he technically doesn't die, just "regenerated", the death of the tenth doctor on Doctor Who really killed me.
> 
> View attachment 75394
> 
> Look at that. Look at the raw emotion on his face, the redness of his eyes, and - though you can't hear it, obviously - the quiver in his voice. Even just googling this raw image made me tear a little. Obviously the "character" doesn't want to die, but maybe, in some ways, the tears are from the actor not wanting to leave the show? I don't know, it just gets me every time.



Are you one of the people who call teachers stupid for analysing the smallest detail


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 23, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Are you one of the people who call teachers stupid for analysing the smallest detail



wince


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

Henry Blake in M*A*S*H. DAT EPISODE DOE ;___;


----------



## West8991 (Nov 23, 2014)

Walter White (Heisenberg) -Breaking Bad

Nagisa, and Ushio -Clannad


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 23, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I liked her, but I didn't care for her. Her actor couldn't act for **** lol.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



tru, she was comic relefi imo, 
AND **** SISTER MARY JUDE MAN ALL SHE DID WAS STIR **** omggg when she fell I was so happy idec
Tho i felt bad that she got corrupted 
and out of their weakest season this death still gets me CUZ SHE WAS SO SWEET AND INNOCENT 





also s/o  haku and zabuza making me not trust the naruto series and anyone in general for years

- - - Post Merge - - -



RhinoK said:


> Are you one of the people who call teachers stupid for analysing the smallest detail



tempted to put this in my sig tbh


----------



## Brad (Nov 23, 2014)

From Breaking Bad, it's been a year, but you should really watch it if you haven't.



Spoiler:  Breaking Bad Spoilers



In Ozymandias, Hank's death. I knew it was coming; it was pretty obvious with the way To'hajilee ended. But, really, it is the only time I've ever audibly reacted to a death in a TV show or Movie. I screamed at my TV like a little baby. Then, to top it off, the rest of that episode was ****ing bonkers.

Wasn't really as affected by Walt's death. I'd known he was going to die from the very first episode.


----------



## Zane (Nov 24, 2014)

Spoiler: spoiler even though breaking bad ended awhile ago



****ing Mike and Gomez ugh real tears
I liked most of the characters who died on BB but they were two of my favorites. I can hardly stand to watch Ozymandias even now lol


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 24, 2014)

M O L K O said:


> tru, she was comic relefi imo,
> AND **** SISTER MARY JUDE MAN ALL SHE DID WAS STIR **** omggg when she fell I was so happy idec
> Tho i felt bad that she got corrupted
> and out of their weakest season this death still gets me CUZ SHE WAS SO SWEET AND INNOCENT
> ...



init, god and her fingernails :x

I LOVED MISTY, but not as much as sister Jude. (I meant to write Sister Jude, not mary jude haha, though I did feel so sorry for her before she became possessed. But I mean Sister Jude... her death omg it killed me. I was weeping, almost as hard as I wept whilst watching that studio ghibli movie Grave of fireflies..  I really liked Coven, it was probably my favourite season out of the 4. The only thing I absolutely hated about it was the "axe murderer" I couldn't stand his actor, like I literally skipped the scenes of him because I hated him that much. He was just so boring..

Naruto is gr8 but it pisses me off so much
i want to see more of the akatsuki
more hidan and deidara

I'm glad it's finally ended. I'm looking forward to the new short manga


----------



## badcrumbs (Nov 24, 2014)

Dan Conner in Roseanne... and they led us on for so long!
Yes, I love Roseanne. No shame.


----------



## Delphine (Nov 24, 2014)

Why is no one putting spoiler in their reply?? ?0?


Spoiler



So many characters from _The Walking Dead_, like Hershel or that little girl in season 4, killed by her crazy sister ;-;
Also... Ned Stark from _GoT_, I was soooo sad...


But really, the death that hit me most was Kenny's in _South Park_... It came out of nowhere and chocked me so much, I miss that little guy. Why, Trey Parker and Matt Stone, why!
PS: the above answer about Kenny was a joke​


----------



## Margot (Nov 24, 2014)

American horror story: Season 2, Sister Jude's death :CC


----------



## piplupx3 (Nov 24, 2014)

THIS ONE MADE ME BAWL.


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Spoiler: AHS Season 3



When Kyle Spencer died on the bus and his body got all spliced up





Spoiler: Dexter



Rita Morgan.. nuff said


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 24, 2014)

hershel from walking dead was pretty sad


----------



## Bulbadragon (Nov 24, 2014)

Adelaide from season one of American Horror Story. She was the only character that I didn't hate at some point in the season.


----------



## Envelin (Nov 24, 2014)

Steven almost died in Steven Universe.

I would've cried if Pearl's face wouldn't have been so flipping hilarious.


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

It's not a TV show, nor was the death permanent, but


Spoiler: Big Hero 6 Spoilers



Baymax basically dying hit my feels really really hard. My eyes were watering the whole time, and then THIS happened.

"I am satisfied with my treatment."

I burst into tears right in that moment, and cried for the rest of the movie, and at least five minutes after it.
Movies never make me cry.

And though it's not neccesarily a death, when Baymax's greenchipthingywhatisit is forcefully removed
MY EYES
WERE WATERING
I swear this movie makes every other movie look like MLP G3 IT IS A GREAT MOVIE


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 25, 2014)

Everyone in Murder House AHS. Finding out Tate was dead. Violet dying without herself really knowing. ADDY OMG SWEET ADDY.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Nov 25, 2014)

L in Death Note. You saw a bromance developing between him and Light, but Ren killed him at Light's earlier wish. It was so sad, that evil smile Light gave him right as he died.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 25, 2014)

JennaBoo said:


> Spoiler: AHS Season 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what? seriously lol

kyle was in 1 episode for like 20 minutes before he died, how can you even get emotionally attached to him in that short length of time?

P.S. aren't you the catfish that posted fake pictures of "yourself" in the this is what I look like thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -



honeymoo said:


> Everyone in Murder House AHS. Finding out Tate was dead. Violet dying without herself really knowing. ADDY OMG SWEET ADDY.



I WHANT TOO BEE A PRETY GERL


----------



## JennaBoo (Nov 28, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> what? seriously lol
> 
> kyle was in 1 episode for like 20 minutes before he died, how can you even get emotionally attached to him in that short length of time?
> 
> P.S. aren't you the catfish that posted fake pictures of "yourself" in the this is what I look like thread?



Well I didn't exactly bawl my eyes out but it was still sad since he was a great guy that had so much to live for but it ended in a gruesome way all because his friends abused Madison. He took no part in it and was angry at the guys but was still killed by Madison. I could have mentioned Violet, Sister Jude or others but it seemed they were already mentioned by a lot of people and regurgitating what others said isn't contributing to the post for the better. And why does it matter how long he was alive in the show before dying? Everyone seemed sad when Ellie from Up died and she was only in the movie for like 10 minutes. They're allowed to feel sad but I'm not? Okay. 

*TL;DR*: I can feel sad for him if I want to and it shouldn't be your business

P.S. yea? her name is Lauren Victoria Hanley just in case you wanted to "research" her.


----------



## Geoni (Nov 28, 2014)

Nate's death in Six Feet Under. There were some other sad deaths in that series too.


----------



## Elise (Nov 28, 2014)

Spoiler: Vampire Diaries-end of season 5-season 6



Damon in Vampire diaries. I know he comes back eventually but I didn't know that at the time and, since it happened in the finale, I went months thinking he was dead.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Finn in Glee! That was extremely sad because the actor actually died


----------



## alwatkins (Nov 29, 2014)

The 11th Doctor broke my heart. Dean Winchster from Supernatural's first death was pretty traumatic for me.  
Hughe from Full Metal Alchemist. Nina Tucker and Alexander from FMA as well ( poor dear  ). Mami from Puella Magi. Marco from Attack on Titan.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Nov 29, 2014)

Spoiler:  Sayaka from PMMM (Wow, I wrote A LOT.)



In PMMM, most people would say Mami is the most dramatic and saddest death. 

But in my opinion, as much as a heartbreaking shock Mami's death was, I think the death of Sayaka is a lot more sad and heartbreaking.

I think this because Mami's death was sudden yes, but we didn't really have a long time to get to know her, killing her off in episode 3. The good thing about her death was it set the tone for the rest of the show and Mami was a really good character too, her death being very scary (when her head is bitten off). It was a shock.





But I think Sayaka's death is more depressing in my opinion. This is because, even though Sayaka was never my favourite character in the show, she was like able and was a happy, good going, caring person who even gave up her one wish (and soul) to save a boy she loved. 

Throughout the show we see that Sayaka slowly loses the plot, falling slowly into madness after her friend Hitomi falls in love with the same boy, who which get together, causing Sayaka to become depressed and change from that happy, friendly and cheery girl she was at the start. All Sayaka wanted to do was help people and save those who needed it, opposite to Kyoko who was only doing her actions for grief seeds.
*Sayaka goes from trying to do her best and do what is right: *




*To completely snapping and going into a state of extreme depression: *





Then, when she finally becomes a witch I feel really sorry for her, not only had Kyoko managed to befriend her, but she died knowing the boy she loved didn't even care for her, and she was now nothing but a worthless wandering corpse with no reason to live.





And then after Kyoko, my fave character, sacrifices herself to make sure Sayaka is never alone again, it ends with this song. 









Even though Mami's death was a huge impact to set the tone of the show, I think that the depression then death of Sayaka is more heartbreaking. But this is all my opinion. And wow. I wrote a lot. I swear I didn't mean to when I started but wow. Okay bye.


----------



## Nyxia (Dec 3, 2014)

The Red Wedding in GoT.  One of the most heartbreaking things to watch ever.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

Nearly everyone who died in TWD. Except for Andrea, I was like DIE ALREADY ever since the beginning of that show tbh.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

Hershal's death in TWD hit me hard. He was my favorite character.


----------



## Greninja (Dec 3, 2014)

Lego ninjago Zanes death he sacrificed himself to save everyone  'beings to tear up'


----------



## Katelyn (Dec 3, 2014)

Hershel's death in TWD was one of the worst, but when Beth was killed in TWD that was definitely a close second.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 3, 2014)

katiegurl1223 said:


> Hershel's death in TWD was one of the worst, but when *Beth was killed in TWD that was definitely a close second*.



Maybe spoiler since that just happened less than a week ago.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Maybe spoiler since that just happened less than a week ago.



Eh, people should be warned and know there's spoilers here.  But anyway, I was so sad she died. ((((((





Spoiler



I mean Daryl even cried. What the heck Robert!


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 3, 2014)

Zane from Ninjago ;(

He was my fav


----------



## honeymoo (Dec 3, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I WHANT TOO BEE A PRETY GERL


saddest thing ever i'm

oh and ahs freak show, putting this in a spoiler bc there's always someone behind on it 


Spoiler



meep and ma petite so sad lil cuties i


----------



## Cou (Dec 3, 2014)

Spoiler: merlin's ending so... putting under spoiler



Arthur's death from Merlin.. And Gwaine most especially..


----------



## Keen (Dec 3, 2014)

Oh boy.. this post might be huge.

Jerry Barber - Rookie Blue - had no idea this was going to happen, I knew the episode was going to be intense but not that intense. Its not necessarily the character dying but the aftermath with the people they left behind. Bawled like a baby. I love that show. I love that show so much for this exact reason because the writers know how to write the emotions into the show. 

Hotch wife - Episode 100 - Criminal Minds - Had an idea this was going to happen but was not prepared for that scene. It was heart wrenching. Again, you see emotions that death has on family members and close friends. I bawled the whole way through that scene. 

British agent - Criminal Minds - Not a series regular by no means but it still played with my mind. Cannot imagine laying in the middle of the street and knowing that nobody is going to come save you while you lay there and bleed to death. This episode is one of my favorites.

How to train your dragon 2 - yeah. that. that made me cry. a lot. 

Sweets - Bones - THIS IS WHAT I GET FOR NOT READING SPOILERS. I HAD NO IDEA WHATSOEVER. I was so upset. How? why? why? I loved him. so so so much. and the whole thing was anti climatic. Why not kill him off with a story line related to that one guy from last season.. would have been better.

Cut throat ***** - House - This episode was sad. very, very, very sad. It was heartbreaking to see her laying there and understanding that it was time to go. Shed a few tears for this one, even though I didn't really like her.

Rita Morgan - Dexter - She was the one thing Dexter held onto to keep his life balanced. He kills the trinity killer and comes home to find her in a bath tub. Cherry ontop? the new born son crying, covered in her blood. 

Audrey Bauer - 24 live another day - heart wrenching. 

Thats all I can think of for now but I am sure there are a few more deep down somewhere.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Dec 4, 2014)

Puberty blues. I cried every episode.


----------



## Cyan Potato (Dec 4, 2014)

*Beth* from *The Walking Dead*...

_They had to spoil it on Facebook, didn't they_


----------



## Luxanna (Dec 4, 2014)

Joffery from GOT I lol'd ;-;
Harry Morgan When I found out how he actually died from Dexter.
L from Deathnote, 
A bunch of Naruto character. I used to watch it in English every week from season1 premier to finish season 9, ( before shippudden aired) I started watching it in Japanese at the time it was only on episode 50 wow,( 2008)  so long ago o_o,
Itachi, Asuma, Pervy Sage, third hokage, Lady Chiyo so on~

Wolverine (James howlett) From Marvel. Though he havent done it yet they annouced it D:

Lelouch(?!) From Code Geass I think he's still alive but still.

Though this isn't from a tv show I've been interested in Vocaloid before they really got popular at the time it was 2007 and just watching all the Pv's and songs of Len dying Breaks my heart Q_Q The amount of times len has die is to damn high. When Rin dies its sad also @_@


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't often get invested in tv shows.. buuuut..

*Kenzi* from *Lost Girl*.
Seriously, she is the heart and soul of that world. She had the best humor and the best role. She was the notorious "free-roaming claimed human" in a fae world. Her death was completely unexpected. It just popped up in the season finale, _"Oh by the way, you have to sacrifice yourself."_
And they totally RUINED her character in the last season. What are you guys doing. Why is there all of this drama and conflict. Did you hire different writers?! That was not my Kenzi.
rip Kenzi, collector of rare wallets. :c


*Beth* and *Hershel* from *The Walking Dead*.
We've lost a lot of people on this show. And I didn't care for many of the characters we've lost. Sophia was sad just because it was a little kid, but the rest of them? Pffft. Whatever.
Beth and Hershel, though.. They were so sweet and so loving and so giving. rip Hershel and Beth. :c

Okay, I may have also been upset about losing *Lizzy* and *Mika*. I really thought Lizzy would have been more cut out for this world than most, if only she could just get past seeing zombies as friends.. But a kid that's not AFRAID of a walking corpse? She's cool in my book.


----------



## Misuzurin (Dec 4, 2014)

Keith Scott from One Tree Hill. That was shocking and I hated that I still had Dan grow on me throughout the next season. It was great, I miss the show even though I'm not a teenager anymore.

Excluding movies, I can't really think of any tv shows that had deaths that really affected me. I still have yet to see the Fin Hudson tribute episode on Glee.

It was sad when Brendan Fraiser died on Scrubs. That was a great episode.


----------



## Classygirl (Dec 4, 2014)

I may be the only Boardwalk Empire watcher but Jimmy in season twos end was hard worse was Owen Slater in three and I am behind on this current last season Richard Harrow season four was tough though too. I am like one season behind on everything but didn't mind the spoilers.


----------



## NewLeaf01 (Dec 5, 2014)

Mine have got to be Primrose in The Hunger Games Mocking Jay 
and Beth in The Walking Dead. 

So shocked.


----------



## Ayaya (Dec 5, 2014)

Spoiler: spoilers for HIMYM



The death of the Mother in HIMYM... Too bad her death wasn't even shown (we can't even see her funeral) but Cristin Milloti did a great job as her. That meeting that fans have been waiting for was perfect. Years of build-up and it was worth it. Shame it had to end that way, I would've liked it better if they didn't shove it all into one episode. I liked the bittersweet feel of the original ending, but the alternate ending left a better feeling afterwards.



Other than that, I haven't watched many shows with deaths. The one with deaths usually happen to a character I don't care (enough), or that I'm not emotionally invested to the show enough to care.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 5, 2014)

Not necessarily a death, but more so a change, even though the personality of the character essentially dies off and transforms into another. Regardless, it hit me, the speech, the music, everything about it got me. 



Spoiler:  this scene got a friend crying to the point where she called me and had to talk about it


----------



## Mr. L (Dec 5, 2014)

goodnight sweet prince


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Hershal's death in TWD hit me hard. He was my favorite character.



I agree!!! My all time favorite characters on TWD. Terrible way to kill him.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Dec 5, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> Does anime count?
> 
> 
> If so, Mami from Puella Magi Madoka Magica. Like,
> ...


YES OVER THE GARDEN WALL SCREE
I didn't cry (well I shed a tear or two), but it was still really heart-wrenching.  The music and the feels and bb //u v u
I hope they make more episodes of that...and that's a rock fact  ♥


----------



## oath2order (Dec 5, 2014)

OKAY.

It's a show about a funeral home, and appropriately, they kill off the entire cast in the final sequence. It's really well done.


----------



## Meadows (Dec 5, 2014)

Nagisa from Clannad


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 1, 2015)

Reviving this thread lol
SAO spoiler, newest episodes. 



Spoiler



Just watched the episode where Yuuki passed away ( SAO ) I've been crying for about a hour with sniffles and stoof, ugh The tears ;n;
It was devastating to see her pass away, her life story was so unlucky, Parents passed away, her and her twin sister got AIDS from a bad blood transfusion, her sister died about a year before she did, and parents a year before her sister. She was put into a "clean room" And been 24/7 diving for 3 years now (* Basically She's been in a virtual game for 3 years, barely returns to the  real world*)
While her life story was so sad She was able to make wonderful friends with other hospice people, She got her and her friends their name into a momentum for clearing a boss level, she was able to experience real school with help of Kirito and Asuna, she was the best swordmen in their game, and in her final moments the players of ALO payed a tribute to her as the Best Swordmens with her own original skill that she passed on to asuna.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 2, 2015)

Rewatched the Waters of Mars the other night.

:{ that's literally one of the saddest episodes of Doctor Who


----------



## brutalitea (Jan 2, 2015)

Doctor Who - The 10th Doctor's regeneration

Merlin - Arthur

NCIS - Kate Todd

Criminal Minds - Reid's girlfriend mostly because how he reacted since she as an individual wasn't explored much and Hotch's wife

Lost Girl - Kenzi and Hale

Rizzoli and Isles - Barry Frost (though they didn't exactly have a choice in this)

Sleepy Hollow - Captain Irving

Agents of SHIELD - Agent Tripplet and Agent Hartley and Agent Hand


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 2, 2015)

Fullmetal Alchemist- Nina and Alex
Attack on Titan- Petra
That is really it lol, otherwise I am heartless


----------



## esweeeny (Jan 2, 2015)

Tera Knowles on SOA. I was screaming and yelling at the TV so mad at what was happening. That whole show is so damn emotional for me. 

Moira Queen on Arrow.  Dont think I spelt that right but anyway. I need to catch up on the finale but this show is intense. It was hard for me to watch a son witness their mom die right in front of them.

Hershel on TWD- Oh the feels. I can't tell you how mad I was. I hate the damn governor. So glad he got double tapped. Also I'm not upset Merle died I just thought the scene how Daryl saw his brother and had to be the one to kill was pretty intense too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I liked her, but I didn't care for her. Her actor couldn't act for **** lol.
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...



Yes sister Mary jude. Can't forget so many deaths in that show. Especially in freakshow<3


----------



## Paramore (Jan 2, 2015)

J.T. from Degrassi. Jesus, I cried for HOURS. 

Oh my God, and Cam from Degrassi. OH GAWD I'M GETTING TEARY JUST THINKING ABOUT IT. To this day, I can't watch any Camaya scenes without bawling.


----------



## Rei Kisaragi (Jan 2, 2015)

If anime counts and you've watched FMA and FMA brotherhood, you HAVE to cry when May Hughes dies. Yeah it's really sad when Ed and Al die and things but everyone loves him.

I cried while watching this, and I mean hard crying.


----------

